
Nirvana's Nevermind Swimming Baby - perfunctory
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2019/jun/06/kirk-weddle-best-photograph-nirvana-nevermind-swimming-baby
======
panpanna
$1000 for everything including expenses?

That doesn't even buy you a hello in New York.

